# Sirius Stilettos



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Sirius has recently trademarked "stiletto". Perhaps this will be the name of the new wearable receiver.


from the Patent and Trademark office website:


Word Mark STILETTO 
Goods and Services IC 009. US 021 023 026 036 038. G & S: Electronic hardware device for receiving satellite broadcast transmissions, and playing, recording, organizing, manipulating, and reviewing text, data and audio files 
Standard Characters Claimed 
Mark Drawing Code (4) STANDARD CHARACTER MARK 
Design Search Code 
Serial Number 78892447 
Filing Date May 25, 2006 
Current Filing Basis 1B 
Original Filing Basis 1B 
Owner (APPLICANT) Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. CORPORATION DELAWARE 36th Floor 1221 Avenue of the Americas New York NEW YORK 10020 
Attorney of Record Erica D. Klein 
Type of Mark TRADEMARK 
Register PRINCIPAL 
Live/Dead Indicator LIVE


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are some more rumours:

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/portable-media/sirius-stiletto-rumormill-188417.php


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Crutchfield is offering the Stiletto. The WiFi feature looks like a big advantage.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Press realease is here.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Looks cool, but price tag a little heavy.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm surprised there is not more discussion of this amazing product:

It's:
- Pocket Size
- Portable Sirius receiver
- Records 100 hours of Sirius programming in internal 2GB
- Or store 10 hours of MP3 or WMA songs 
- Schedule software automatically records your favorite Sirius shows
- Receives Sirius via built-in satellite antenna or *built-in Wifi* (from Sirius channels on the Internet)
- 2" color screen and iPod-like controls
- Internal battery or AC adapter

Info and picture at:

http://blogs.pcworld.com/techlog/archives/002856.html


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm probability one of the biggest satellite radio fans on here, but I have no interest in the portables. Sure the Inno and S100 are nice pieces of hardware, but I'd rather have a decent regular plug and play unit. Between my iPod and XM Radio Online on my iPaq Pocket PC when I can hop onto a pirate wifi connection, I really have no use for portables, since well, I'm not in many situations where I would need one. I'm either at home, at work, or driving.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm getting one for Christmas - it's already been purchased so I know I'm getting one. I'm really excited about this product. I currently have factory installed Sirius in my SUV, and an old Sportster sitting on my desk in my home. I use my Internet Accounts to listen all day long in the Office. The Stiletto is going to replace my Sportster. I'm looking forward to taking it with me on Bike Rides, Hikes and to the Gym (I'll hijack their WiFi to listen to some good music while I workout). I've already got plans of selling my iPod, iPod speakers, Sportster Boombox, etc. after Christmas. 

With iPods heading more and more towards Video, and Zune busy being an iPod wannabe - I think Sirius made a great decision to partner with Zing to include the WiFi capabilities. There have been a lot of times I've been somewhere with my iPod and would rather have been listening to something LIVE (News, Sports, Howard) instead of just the same crap I've had on my iPod forever. The Stiletto can literally revolutionize Satellite Radio - as long as there's WiFi (and where isn't there these days) - no more line of sight issues, and no more being tied down to an antenna. I can't wait for Christmas morning now . . .


----------



## Sitre Magana (Nov 6, 2006)

sNEIRBO said:


> I'm getting one for Christmas - it's already been purchased so I know I'm getting one. I'm really excited about this product. I currently have factory installed Sirius in my SUV, and an old Sportster sitting on my desk in my home. I use my Internet Accounts to listen all day long in the Office. The Stiletto is going to replace my Sportster. I'm looking forward to taking it with me on Bike Rides, Hikes and to the Gym (I'll hijack their WiFi to listen to some good music while I workout). I've already got plans of selling my iPod, iPod speakers, Sportster Boombox, etc. after Christmas.
> 
> With iPods heading more and more towards Video, and Zune busy being an iPod wannabe - I think Sirius made a great decision to partner with Zing to include the WiFi capabilities. There have been a lot of times I've been somewhere with my iPod and would rather have been listening to something LIVE (News, Sports, Howard) instead of just the same crap I've had on my iPod forever. The Stiletto can literally revolutionize Satellite Radio - as long as there's WiFi (and where isn't there these days) - no more line of sight issues, and no more being tied down to an antenna. I can't wait for Christmas morning now . . .


don't get too excited over the stiletto. I wouldn't sell my ipod and speakers either.


----------

